# Asta fantacalcio: centrocampisti



## Livestrong (26 Agosto 2013)

*Offerte per giocatori non in lista solo dalle 09.00 alle 24.00*



[MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=230]tequilad[/MENTION] [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]

Qui per vedere i giocatori già assegnati:

http://www.milanworld.net/fantacalcio-2013-14-le-rose-vt10039.html#post255978


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Agosto 2013)

Felipe Anderson 1

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Candreva 1
Cerci 1
Cuadrado 1
Diamanti 1
Hamsik 1
Hernanes 1
Vidal 1


----------



## gabuz (26 Agosto 2013)

Bonaventura 1
Barrientos 1
Jorginho 1
Biabiany 1
Pereyra 1


----------



## iceman. (26 Agosto 2013)

Behrami 1
Nainggolan 1
Pogba 25
Kovacic 20
Diamanti 40
Bonaventura 2
Santana 1


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Agosto 2013)

Borja Valero 1

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Inler 1
Ljaijc 1
Lodi 1

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Guarin 1
Pjanic 1


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Agosto 2013)

Montolivo 1
Guarin 2
Pjanic 2


----------



## Livestrong (26 Agosto 2013)

vidal 50
guarin 15


----------



## Jaqen (26 Agosto 2013)

Kovacic 21
Pereyra 5
Cerci 10
Boateng 1


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Agosto 2013)

Conti 1


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Agosto 2013)

Cossu 1


----------



## Jaqen (26 Agosto 2013)

15 Pereyra
15 Cerci
15 Hernanes


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Agosto 2013)

Krsticic 1
Luci 1
Sestu 1
Biglia 1


----------



## iceman. (26 Agosto 2013)

hamsik 80


----------



## Livestrong (26 Agosto 2013)

de jong 1


----------



## Livestrong (26 Agosto 2013)

marchisio 1


----------



## Fabriman94 (26 Agosto 2013)

Guarin 21
Pjanic 5
Montolivo 5
Boateng 2
Bonaventura 3
Ljajic 2
Lodi 2
De Jong 2


----------



## iceman. (26 Agosto 2013)

pirlo1


----------



## iceman. (26 Agosto 2013)

Candreva 31


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Agosto 2013)

Cerci 16
Cuadrado 11
Bonaventura 4
Barrientos 4
B.Valero 6
Lodi 3
Marchisio 6
Pirlo 3


----------



## gabuz (27 Agosto 2013)

Allan 1


----------



## Jaqen (27 Agosto 2013)

Florenzi 1


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Agosto 2013)

Felipe Anderson 9


----------



## tequilad (27 Agosto 2013)

Cerci 30
Cuadrado 22
Hernanes 40


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Agosto 2013)

Cuadrado 12
Hernanes 41


----------



## Ale (27 Agosto 2013)

cuadrado 23


----------



## gabuz (27 Agosto 2013)

Bonaventura 16
Barrientos 10
Jorginho 5


----------



## Ale (27 Agosto 2013)

biabiany 12


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Agosto 2013)

Jorginho 8


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Agosto 2013)

Barrientos 10
Bonaventura 25


----------



## tequilad (27 Agosto 2013)

Behrami 7
Kovacic 30 
Pogba 35


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Agosto 2013)

Pogba 60


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Agosto 2013)

Nainggolan 30


----------



## Jaqen (27 Agosto 2013)

Valero 23


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Agosto 2013)

Lodi 8


----------



## Livestrong (27 Agosto 2013)

inler 8


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Agosto 2013)

Ljajic 25


----------



## Livestrong (27 Agosto 2013)

Guarin 35


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Agosto 2013)

Pjanic 15
Montolivo 15


----------



## Jaqen (27 Agosto 2013)

Boateng 12


----------



## Jaqen (27 Agosto 2013)

Conti 9


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Agosto 2013)

Aquilani 1


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Agosto 2013)

Alvarez 1
Jankovic 1


----------



## Jaqen (27 Agosto 2013)

Aquilani 5

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Pardon, aquilani 7

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Cossu 3


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Agosto 2013)

Cossu 5


----------



## iceman. (27 Agosto 2013)

Pizarro 1
Asamoah 1
Ilicic 1


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Agosto 2013)

Sestu 2
Biglia 2


----------



## Livestrong (27 Agosto 2013)

kristicic 6


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Agosto 2013)

Biglia 3


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Agosto 2013)

Magnanelli 1


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Agosto 2013)

Duncan 1


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Agosto 2013)

Valdes 1

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Kone 1


----------



## Livestrong (27 Agosto 2013)

Cambiasso 1


----------



## Livestrong (27 Agosto 2013)

De jong 4


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Agosto 2013)

Marchisio 13


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Agosto 2013)

Ledesma 1


----------



## Ale (27 Agosto 2013)

Pizarro 8
Asamoah 8
Ilicic 7
Ledesma 5

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Pirlo 11


----------



## Jaqen (27 Agosto 2013)

Callejon 1: *offerta non valida*
Castro 1


----------



## Ale (27 Agosto 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> de rossi 13



de rossi 16!


----------



## iceman. (27 Agosto 2013)

Strootman 1
Pinzi 1
Lulic 1
Moralez 1: *offerta non valida. Superati gli slot utilizzabili*


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Agosto 2013)

Pirlo 22


----------



## Fabriman94 (27 Agosto 2013)

Ambrosini 1

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Poli 1


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Agosto 2013)

Asamaoah 1: *offerta non valida*
Maicosuel 1
Muntari 1
Castro 1
Kurtic 1


----------



## Jaqen (28 Agosto 2013)

Allan 2


----------



## gabuz (28 Agosto 2013)

Lazzari 1


----------



## Livestrong (28 Agosto 2013)

Florenzi 11


----------



## Jaqen (28 Agosto 2013)

Parolo 1

Hetemaj 1


----------



## Fabriman94 (28 Agosto 2013)

Asamoah 25

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Aquilani 10
Pizarro 10


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Agosto 2013)

Aquilani 11


----------



## MrPeppez (28 Agosto 2013)

Alvarez 2
Jankovic 2


----------



## Ale (28 Agosto 2013)

Pizarro 11


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Agosto 2013)

Alvarez 3
Jankovic 3


----------



## Ale (28 Agosto 2013)

duncan 2


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Agosto 2013)

Valdes 2
Kone 2


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Agosto 2013)

Almiron 1


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Agosto 2013)

Castro 6


----------



## iceman. (28 Agosto 2013)

Strootman 5 Lulic 4


----------



## gabuz (28 Agosto 2013)

Strootman 12


----------



## iceman. (28 Agosto 2013)

Bertolacci 1


----------



## Jaqen (28 Agosto 2013)

Gonzalez 3


----------



## iceman. (28 Agosto 2013)

taider 1


----------



## Ale (28 Agosto 2013)

poli 5


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Agosto 2013)

muntari 5 
kurtic 5


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Agosto 2013)

Maicosuel 4


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Agosto 2013)

Dzemaili 1
Zielinski 1


----------



## MrPeppez (28 Agosto 2013)

Martinho 1
Cigarini 1


----------



## gabuz (29 Agosto 2013)

Rigoni 1
Missiroli 1


----------



## Jaqen (29 Agosto 2013)

Parolo 2


----------



## iceman. (29 Agosto 2013)

Marchionni 1


----------



## Fabriman94 (29 Agosto 2013)

Almiron 2


----------



## Fabriman94 (29 Agosto 2013)

Bertolacci 2 
Gonzalez 4
Taider 2
Dzemaili 2
Cigarini 2


----------



## Jaqen (29 Agosto 2013)

Gonzalez 5


----------



## Fabriman94 (29 Agosto 2013)

Rigoni 2


----------



## iceman. (29 Agosto 2013)

Moralez 1


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Agosto 2013)

Dzemaili 3


----------



## Fabriman94 (30 Agosto 2013)

Moralez 2


----------



## MrPeppez (30 Agosto 2013)

Donati 1: *offerta annullata, l'asta per i centrocampisti è chiusa. Offerte per nuovi giocatori solo dal 2 settembre*


----------

